# Beach front parking Chichester/Selsey



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

anybody know of beach front parking in this area ?,i fancy breakfast at the beach sunday morning 8)


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

West Wittering Beach-costs £7 to get into car park but well worth the money. Good views of entrance to Chichester Harbour and the Isle of Wight. Large sandy beach, shop, toilets and water supply, dogs allowed at the end. We were there two weeks ago having breakfast in the R/V-super!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Snap Peggy as Selsy is hard to park with a sea view.
http://www.surfinggenie.com/west-wittering-beach.html


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

There's parking at East wittering, I seem to recall some member overnighting there; give it a search?. I concur with West Wittering - it'll be cheaper now I think, :?: out of main season. There are toilets, showers, and a cafe there. Excellent walk to East Head (NT).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Here's the reference to East wittering
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-19742-10-days0-orderasc-.html

btw ignore the title....
:roll:


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Parking at East Wittering is a little further east at Bracklesham Bay.
However,although a nice view,is quite a rough area compared with West Wittering and Itchenor.An elderly gentleman was beaten up last week as he was leaving the British Legion Club there.

Helen.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

I parked up over night in Bognor which is close by without any problems.

The location was King's Parade, Aldwich, West Bognor. 50m away from the Seafront and close to toilets and cafe, but didn't try out the cafe so I can't recommend it.

You should be able to find it on Google maps.

Julie


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

thanks for the west wittering tip 
had a great day there yesterday.
a little windy but a great setting 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Koppersbeat said:


> Parking at East Wittering is a little further east at Bracklesham Bay.
> However,although a nice view,is quite a rough area compared with West Wittering and Itchenor.An elderly gentleman was beaten up last week as he was leaving the British Legion Club there.
> 
> Helen.


Helen 
I've got a client that lives opposite the Legion at EW; he doesn't like it much either!!


----------

